

405 petabytes of storage in a modern supercomputer, most of it in tape drives - ctkrohn
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/05/tape-lives-supercomputer-to-be-built-with-380pb-of-tape-storage/

======
stephengillie
I'm interested to see how this stacks up against the Backblaze Pod:

[http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-
budget-v...](http://blog.backblaze.com/2011/07/20/petabytes-on-a-
budget-v2-0revealing-more-secrets/)

Edit: You'd have to build about 2882 Pods to reach 380 petabytes, but this
cluster will be using _380,000_ opertons, which implies about 1 terabyte of
tape per CPU. For the Pods: _The newest cabinets squeeze one petabyte into
three-quarters of a single cabinet for $56,696._

